# Jupiter (ex Moledet)



## PetranPireotis (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello everybody!!

I am searching info about Jupiter wreck at Piraeus on 21.10.1988 .I was nine days old then...I am searching about photos of the wreck and videos of this..Are they anywhere..

Can you tell me some info about this wreck?


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, you are just a youngster! I cruised on JUPITER in about 1986, and was devastated when she was hit and sunk by an Italian freighter a couple of years later; she was a very friendly ship. I expect you know that one passenger and one crew member died.
As for the wreck, I remember reading that she had been visited in the last few years by official divers over concern that fuel oil might leak out, especially if an earthquake should disturb the wreck. You should be able to find that report by a web search. I've not seen any video though. Good luck!


----------

